# Drilled rotors or slotted rotor on C5 A6 4.2?



## marcuswyse (Oct 10, 2005)

I was being discouraged from drilled rotors versus slotted. Stoptech brakes are what I am think about doing. I don't track it, just run it hard at times. Thoughts?


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Drilled rotors or slotted rotor on C5 A6 4.2? (marcuswyse)*

Strange opinion. 
I would pick drilled over slotted since all the slotted ones do is kill you pads quicker as they cause pads shaving. There are also issues with brake dust setting in the slots and causing issues with rotor warping etc.
Drilled might shorten pad life somewhat as well (depends how many holes naturally, if there is low to moderate amount it probably won't) but at least they help with rotor ventilation and that's the whole point, isn't it?


----------



## atgordon (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Drilled rotors or slotted rotor on C5 A6 4.2? (julex)*

Although not looking for performance (I needed to replace 2 badly warped front rotors), I came across Brake Performace when search Amazon/eBay (http://brakeperformance.com/site/index.php?ad=direct) who sold me 4 slotted and drilled rotors + ceramic pads for $199 with free shipping. 
I have NFI ... and after 5000 miles, everything is working just as it should. The rotors do look good!
I did phone to ensure that the correct rotors were shipped (they had me measure my rear rotor hubs dia/height to check), and everything fitted just as it should.
I couldn't tell if the slots or drilled holes make any difference ... the car stops great! Tony


_Modified by atgordon at 3:37 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Drilled rotors or slotted rotor on C5 A6 4.2? (atgordon)*

I put on some cheap front brake pads on my A6 2.7T just to pass inspection. They squeal horribly. Are the Ceramic pads on brakeperformance.com good?


----------



## atgordon (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Drilled rotors or slotted rotor on C5 A6 4.2? (Avo)*

They seem fine ... but I am not doing track days or anything fast, just regular highway and town driving. The brakes feel fine and no squeals.
The rotors must be coated/plated on all surfaces besides the braking area (which wouldn't rust if the car is use ...) since they do not appear to be rusting at all in the wet MI fall weather.


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Drilled rotors or slotted rotor on C5 A6 4.2? (atgordon)*

I am just looking to stop the brake squealing. I am still on the stock rotors. I had them turned so I assume it is the cheap pads. I was wondering if I would need to go with the Premium Semi-Metallic, or would the ceramic be good enough.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Drilled rotors or slotted rotor on C5 A6 4.2? (Avo)*

Squealing is due to improper installation not pads or rotors. Make sure to use no-squeal in either spray or spread form next time and also use plenty of synthetic grease on calipers and back/sides of pad's steel backing. This will eliminate any possible squealing...
Anyway, going with better pads is a good idea.


----------

